# Trying to find measuring spoons



## maverick2402 (Apr 10, 2005)

Where can I find measuring spoons to measure Greg Watson's dry ferts.I cannot find anyhting around me that will measure a 1/16th of a teaspoon as I am being suggested to do in the dosing regime sticky thread.I don't see them on Greg's site for sale just a picture on the main page of his store under plant accessories.


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

maverick2402 said:


> Where can I find measuring spoons to measure Greg Watson's dry ferts.I cannot find anyhting around me that will measure a 1/16th of a teaspoon as I am being suggested to do in the dosing regime sticky thread.I don't see them on Greg's site for sale just a picture on the main page of his store under plant accessories.


I haven't been able to get them for about a year now ... however, if you go to www.Froogle.com you can find about five online places selling them ...

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You could just divide an 1/8th tsp in half or a 1/4 tsp into quarters until you find the spoons. It doesn't have to be an exact measurement so don't worry yourself over it too much


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

ebay will get you one too..run a search for smidgen, dash, and pinch no more than 5 bucks shipped.

-John N.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The little spoons that come with some of Seachem's test kits measure 1/32 of a spoon. I use two level spoonfuls for 1/16 spoonful.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> ebay will get you one too..run a search for smidgen, dash, and pinch no more than 5 bucks shipped.
> 
> -John N.


Just to clarify (sorry for kicking up an old topic):

Dash = 1/8 tsp
Pinch = 1/16 tsp
Smidgen = 1/32 tsp

Correct?

I found some on Ebay for $7 shipped, Williams Sonoma brand (should be good).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it's something like that. But the best way to go about figuring out what's what is to do this (pulled from the EI sticky)

Small dosing teaspoons (smidgen, dash, pinch) can be found at Linen & Things, Bed Bath and Beyond, Wal-Mart, dollar stores, eBay and other online retailers. To identify the specific measurements of your smidgen, dash, pinch set, a 1/8 tsp should fill a ¼ tsp in 2 tries, 1/16 tsp in 4 tries, and a 1/32 tsp in 8 tries.

$7 shipped is a bit much, since you may find it locally for $4.

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Or you could buy a small digital scale. I can get them here in Europe for the equivalent of around US$ 25-30 and they measure down to 0.1 of a gram.

Last I heard they were even cheaper in the US on ebay...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so you mean that 1/16 tsp is equivalent to 4 scoop of 1/4 tsp, is that right?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Laith said:


> Last I heard they were even cheaper in the US on ebay...


They are. But the choice comes down to:

Scale for ferts vs Better lighting than the 15w flourescent I have now.

A little over/under dosing by a couple ppm won't hurt but losing half the light I could get.....

My birthway is a little over a month away. It's an easy gift for relatives to buy.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> so you mean that 1/16 tsp is equivalent to 4 scoop of 1/4 tsp, is that right?


1/4 tsp = 4, 1/16 tsp. So that means 1/4 of a tsp is equal to 4 scoops of a 1/16 tsp.

Or to put it into numbers.

0.250 tsp = 4 x 0.0625 tsp


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't plan to use my measuring spoons anymore (they were bought from GregWatson, while he was still having them forsale). I bought myself a digital scale on eBay a couple days ago for less than $18 shipped. It weighs 200g and is off by .1 or .01 gram I believe. Its small and compact, and would recommend it as they are more accurate than those spoons!


----------

